# ESS Shooting glasses?



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey has anyone ever heard about these or have tried them out. I'm really interested because of the prescription lenses insert option that can be used also in an ESS goggle called the Advancer V-12. And trying to find good budget shooting glasses with more than one tint is very hard and expensive. The kit comes standard with 3 tints (clear, smoke and yellow) with an option to purchase a rose color tint. I was wondering if anyone has them or seen them at there local optometrist or maybe at Cabelas or Sportsman Warehouse. I guess they come with a narrow version, which I would probably benefit from better than the standard ones. Any thoughts?

http://gunnersalley.zoovy.com/product/ESSGLASSES#Package

http://www.esseyepro.com/Advancer-V-12_99_detail.html the official site of ESS link to advancer


----------



## SmithGUY (Mar 14, 2014)

You should check out this site for hunting protective eyewear. They are the best in the biz.

http://www.smithoptics.com/elite/


----------

